# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Registro Beni usati...

## 5Lire

salve, sapreste indicarmi qualche sito di riferimento o norma che spieghi la compilazione di tale registro? 
Quando si è obbligati a compilarlo, dove va vidimato, cosa va inserito... 
grazie anticipatamente...

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> salve, sapreste indicarmi qualche sito di riferimento o norma che spieghi la compilazione di tale registro? 
> Quando si è obbligati a compilarlo, dove va vidimato, cosa va inserito... 
> grazie anticipatamente...

  E' necessario utilizzarlo per il commercio abituale di beni usati.
Le norme di riferimento sono l'art. 128 del TULPS (testo unico leggi pubblica sicurezza) e l'art. 247 del relativo regolamento, nonché D.P.R. 28.05.2001 n.311- Decreto Legislativo 22.01.2004 n° 42.
Preventivamente vidimato dalla P.S. (Questura - ora Comune) e va conservato per 5 anni dallultima scrittura.
Si indicano:
- data delloperazione
- generalità e domicilio (del venditore o del compratore)
- estremi del documento di identità (se persone fisiche)
- merce
- prezzo
Claudio.

----------


## 5Lire

grazie,molto chiaro ed esauriente...  :Smile:

----------


## ALBERTONE12

> E' necessario utilizzarlo per il commercio abituale di beni usati.
> Le norme di riferimento sono l'art. 128 del TULPS (testo unico leggi pubblica sicurezza) e l'art. 247 del relativo regolamento, nonch&#233; D.P.R. 28.05.2001 n.311- Decreto Legislativo 22.01.2004 n&#176; 42.
> Preventivamente vidimato dalla P.S. (Questura - ora Comune) e va conservato per 5 anni dall’ultima scrittura.
> Si indicano:
> - data dell’operazione
> - generalit&#224; e domicilio (del venditore o del compratore)
> - estremi del documento di identit&#224; (se persone fisiche)
> - merce
> - prezzo
> Claudio.

  Questi obblighi valgono anche per chi fa i mercatini? Per interdeci, quelli che vendono oggetti antichi e usati (di dubbio gusto!) con la bancarella sul viale del paese

----------


## barone

> E' necessario utilizzarlo per il commercio abituale di beni usati.
> Le norme di riferimento sono l'art. 128 del TULPS (testo unico leggi pubblica sicurezza) e l'art. 247 del relativo regolamento, nonché D.P.R. 28.05.2001 n.311- Decreto Legislativo 22.01.2004 n° 42.
> Preventivamente vidimato dalla P.S. (Questura - ora Comune) e va conservato per 5 anni dallultima scrittura.
> Si indicano:
> - data delloperazione
> - generalità e domicilio (del venditore o del compratore)
> - estremi del documento di identità (se persone fisiche)
> - merce
> - prezzo
> Claudio.

  Mi riallaccio a questo vecchio post perchè per la prima volta devo compilare il suddetto registro.
Ok sui dati suddetti, ma una mia collega ci inserisce anche le fatture relative alle spese acceorie all'acquisto del veicolo (i beni usati sono moto in questo caso), tipo fattura dell'agezia per il passaggio di proprietà, fattura per riparazione etc..>secondo me non ci vanno assolutamente>secondo voi? 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.. :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Mi riallaccio a questo vecchio post perchè per la prima volta devo compilare il suddetto registro.
> Ok sui dati suddetti, ma una mia collega ci inserisce anche le fatture relative alle spese acceorie all'acquisto del veicolo (i beni usati sono moto in questo caso), tipo fattura dell'agezia per il passaggio di proprietà, fattura per riparazione etc..>secondo me non ci vanno assolutamente>secondo voi? 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi..

  Nel commercio delle moto e delle auto di solito si adotta il regime del margine globale. Pertanto tutte le fatture relative alle spese accessorie, anche se ivate, vanno registrate sugli acquisti del margine senza alcun recupero dell'iva ed incrementano il valore di acquisto della moto da rivendere in regime del margine.

----------


## barone

> Nel commercio delle moto e delle auto di solito si adotta il regime del margine globale. Pertanto tutte le fatture relative alle spese accessorie, anche se ivate, vanno registrate sugli acquisti del margine senza alcun recupero dell'iva ed incrementano il valore di acquisto della moto da rivendere in regime del margine.

  Ok Speedy questo lo faccio ma il dubbio è se le spese accessorie vanno indicate anche sul registro del commercio dei beni usati, antichità e preziosi (prescritto dal testo unico di pubbilca sicurezza R.D. n.773 773/1931 e R.D. n.635/1940), registro obbligatorio oltre quelli degli acquisti e cessioni richiesti dal regime del margine globale... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Speedy

> Ok Speedy questo lo faccio ma il dubbio è se le spese accessorie vanno indicate anche sul registro del commercio dei beni usati, antichità e preziosi (prescritto dal testo unico di pubbilca sicurezza R.D. n.773 773/1931 e R.D. n.635/1940), registro obbligatorio oltre quelli degli acquisti e cessioni richiesti dal regime del margine globale...

  Non avevo capito che ti riferissi soltanto al registro PS. 
Comunque, su quel registro non faccio registrare le spese accessorie in quanto irrilevanti ai fini della legge sulla PS.

----------


## barone

OK grazie Speedy...
Ultima domanda: io nel registro delle cessioni beni usati a fine mese p.e. gennaio scrivo la somma algebrica dei margini e cambio pagina, così nella pagina successiva di febbraio nella riga "riporto" inserisco l'eventuale margine negativo..ma nel registro acquisti beni usati (dove in ogni riga per ogni veicolo scrivo totale costo) non cambio pagina a fine mese perchè non è necessario ok?
Grazie ancora... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> OK grazie Speedy...
> Ultima domanda: io nel registro delle cessioni beni usati a fine mese p.e. gennaio scrivo la somma algebrica dei margini e cambio pagina, così nella pagina successiva di febbraio nella riga "riporto" inserisco l'eventuale margine negativo..ma nel registro acquisti beni usati (dove in ogni riga per ogni veicolo scrivo totale costo) non cambio pagina a fine mese perchè non è necessario ok?
> Grazie ancora...

  Non credo sia necessario cambiare pagina, ma una riga di separazione la scriverei comunque (magari con il totale degli acquisti del mese). 
Ciao

----------


## ric74

> E' necessario utilizzarlo per il commercio abituale di beni usati.
> Le norme di riferimento sono l'art. 128 del TULPS (testo unico leggi pubblica sicurezza) e l'art. 247 del relativo regolamento, nonché D.P.R. 28.05.2001 n.311- Decreto Legislativo 22.01.2004 n° 42.
> Preventivamente vidimato dalla P.S. (Questura - ora Comune) e va conservato per 5 anni dall’ultima scrittura.
> Si indicano:
> - data dell’operazione
> - generalità e domicilio (del venditore o del compratore)
> - estremi del documento di identità (se persone fisiche)
> - merce
> - prezzo
> Claudio.

  Leggendo questa risposta, molto esauriente, dato che è la prima volta che mi imbatto nella compilazione di questa normativa desidero sapere se questa vidimazione è periodica, iniziale e quale ufficio del Comune se ne occupa.
Il cliente si occupa di compravendita di mezzi mobili registrati usati ma questa è la sua attività principale ma non esclusiva. Grazie.

----------


## ric74

Integro il quesito indicando che ho la vidimazione per il libro di carico/scarico non è obbligatoria. Qualcuno ha esperienza in questo senso?

----------


## Junior

> Integro il quesito indicando che ho la vidimazione per il libro di carico/scarico non è obbligatoria. Qualcuno ha esperienza in questo senso?

  il registro è vidimato dal comune ove è ubicato l'esercizio e la vidimazione mi risulta essere obbligatoria.

----------


## Autousate1

Salve, io avrei bisogno di un chiarimento riguardo il registro di carico scarico di beni usati antichità e preziosi;
Tengo la contabilità in un autosalone di auto principalmente usate, e molte volte quando vendiamo una auto usata, ne ritiriamo una in permuta. Ecco, io volevo sapere se su tale registro va scritto il valore di scarico dell'auto (a quanto la abbiamo venduta)  oppure la differenza tra l'auto che abbiamo venduto e quella che abbiamo ritirato. 
Ad esempio: 
acquisto l'auto A e la metto nel registro al prezzo di acquisto di 5000
in seguito la vendo a  6500 prendendo in permuta una auto B valutata 2000 
Oltre a registrare il carico dell'auto B al valore di 2000
Nel Registro allo scarico dell'auto A dovrò segnare il valore di vendita di 6500
 oppure  il valore che abbiamo effettivamente incassato di  4500 (6500-2000)? 
Spero di essermi spiegata..

----------

